# Any pictures of your meat rabbit breeding set ups?



## Hoppy (Aug 9, 2012)

Hello, I know I've only posted twice, but is there a thread where everyone posts pictures of their rabbit breeding setups? I was hoping for a meat rabbit set up.


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

Hoppy said:


> Hello, I know I've only posted twice, but is there a thread where everyone posts pictures of their rabbit breeding setups? I was hoping for a meat rabbit set up.


 This is a picture of mine, but there are alot more cages behind where I was standing to take the picture.


----------



## Hoppy (Aug 9, 2012)

thanks!


----------



## grumpy (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

grumpy said:


> [


Grumpy, Real nice set-up. How many breeders are you working with? How many cages you got set-up? This picture I was trying to figure out----being it has marks on the drums---what is it used for? Thought it was for watering, but I see water bottles on most of the cages. Grumpy, how long have you been raising rabbits? Thanks! Again I like your operation.


----------



## Oakshire_Farm (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for posting the photos! Right now I have my cages sitting on saw horses in my horse stalls, we are building my rabbit room this fall, it is so helpful to see everyones set ups! 

Can all you rabbit experts also post your "MUST HAVES" and DO NOT DO'S! To help us newbies out


----------



## Hoppy (Aug 9, 2012)

Man, y'all are big time operations. This can be a really great thread and asset. I haven't seen many "real" setups online.


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

Hoppy said:


> Man, y'all are big time operations. This can be a really great thread and asset. I haven't seen many "real" setups online.


I will have to say I like my set-up but when Grumpy posted his---my mouth fell open-----He has got it going on!!!! I too would Love to see more. I learned a couple things from His set-up.


----------



## grumpy (Feb 17, 2009)

PD-Riverman said:


> I will have to say I like my set-up but when Grumpy posted his---my mouth fell open-----He has got it going on!!!! I too would Love to see more. I learned a couple things from His set-up.


pm sent to you
grumpy


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

grumpy said:


> pm sent to you
> grumpy


Thanks I got it!


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

Oakshire_Farm said:


> Thanks for posting the photos! Right now I have my cages sitting on saw horses in my horse stalls, we are building my rabbit room this fall, it is so helpful to see everyones set ups!
> 
> Can all you rabbit experts also post your "MUST HAVES" and DO NOT DO'S! To help us newbies out


Being far from an expert I can advise you to get an automatic watering set up from the start this is your bigest timesaver alowing you to take off fishing nowand then:happy2::happy2: check out the water serculating bucket with a heater in it to keep it from freezeing during winter bass equipment sells this but I'm sure one could be home made(rigged up).also hang the cages from the top ,iv learned the hard way that supporting the cages on boards or any thing will trap manure hair and urine and cause the wire to rust prematurely:hair


----------

